Ask HN: What would be your minimum requirements to consider moving to Mars? - m_a_g
======
LinuxBender
Working magnetosphere, compatible atmosphere, highly reliable transportation
back to earth, exempt from all future taxes for being the first test subject,
the ability to choose my team that I go there with.

In all seriousness, anyone considering this should first spend 6 months in
death valley in a space suit. No cheating, you must use air tanks and
atmosphere controlled living chambers the entire time. No cell phones. If
there is an emergency, you must be self sufficient. You get MRE's to eat and
only the water you brought with you to drink.

~~~
LinuxBender
I forgot to add, all the astronauts in I.S.S. that have been deployed more
than a few months start experiencing permanent brain damage. Within 3 to 5
months, they have to start taking medication from glaucoma. Their brain starts
expanding and puts pressure on the optic nerves. The condition is called SANS
[1]. That bad part is, this condition does not get better when they return to
earth.

To get to mars will take about 220 days. Unless we find a way to prevent the
brain damage, anyone going there will be blind before they ever land.

[1] -
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7005826/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7005826/)

------
Memosyne
That the journey be accessible to someone who does not possess the vitality of
an astronaut.

------
gregjor
Not dying trying to get there. Especially not dying to stroke a narcissistic
billionaire's ego.

We can barely handle living on this planet. Mars is a fantasy now and for a
long time.

------
a3n
N generations have lived there and died reasonably old and healthy, including
N-1 generations born there.

I am not an early adapter.

------
sharemywin
livable atmosphere

